# Sickness and Distressed



## acjohnson53 (Feb 12, 2016)

*Brothers I need prayers and condolences on the Passing of my Mother in law who went home on Tuesday February 09, 2016....Mrs. Macaria Malvar...... *


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm so sorry brother! Macaria has went to be with the lord!


----------



## acjohnson53 (Feb 12, 2016)

Thank U Brother


----------



## AndreAshlar (Feb 12, 2016)

Praying my brother!

Sent from my SM-N910T using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Feb 12, 2016)

Condolences and prayers Brother..


----------

